# Landlord doesn't allow pets



## Lara34

Hi,

I would love to adopt a cat but unfortunately my landlord doesn't allow pets. Is there any advice on how to get around this issue? I have asked a few times and even offered more deposit but no. This is a huge issue in the UK and the animal sanctuaries wouldn't be as full if landlords were more accepting.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That's life, I'm afraid.

Landlord's prerogative.

Please don't try to keep a cat "in secret" as that will very easily backfire (the Landlord will probably check regularly as he knows you want one) then you will have a big problem to deal with.


----------



## Lara34

Lurcherlad said:


> That's life, I'm afraid.
> 
> Landlord's prerogative.
> 
> Please don't try to keep a cat "in secret" as that will very easily backfire (the Landlord will probably check regularly as he knows you want one) then you will have a big problem to deal with.


No no. I would never do that. If they found out and I had to give the cat away I would be devastated. I'm from Germany and the landlord's don't really have much of a say as long as the pet is not loud.


----------



## Lurcherlad

No idea about Germany but here, pretty sure the owner of a property can refuse to allow pets, as they jolly well should be IMO

Their property - their rules on pets.


----------



## Lara34

Lara34 said:


> No no. I would never do that. If they found out and I had to give the cat away I would be devastated. I was just wondering whether this is legal? Are there legal loopholes? I'm from Germany and the landlord's don't really have much of a say as long as the pet is not loud.


Thanks for your response Lurcherlad. Unfortunately their reasoning is too often unfounded. There's nothing wrong with keeping a pet if it's my furniture, I pay more deposit in case damage does happen, the pet is quiet. I am not even allowed a fish.


----------



## urbantigers

Have you asked the actual landlord or the management company? If management company, try to speak to the actual landlord and offer an extra deposit. 

If the landlord is adamant it's a no, there's not much you can do other than move.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lara34 said:


> Thanks for your response Lurcherlad. Unfortunately their reasoning is too often unfounded. There's nothing wrong with keeping a pet if it's my furniture, I pay more deposit in case damage does happen, the pet is quiet. I am not even allowed a fish.


But if your cat weeks/poops/vomits on their floors/carpets/walls - infests the house with fleas, etc. it is their problem.

Fish? Not sure there but perhaps a previous tenant had a 1000 gallon tank burst and flood the house or tenants have moved out and left the pets?

I rented with 3 cats - it just took a bit longer to find somewhere.

Can't you move to a property that does allow pets?


----------



## Doyley

My advice would be to please think about this very carefully - many landlords do not allow pets and renting is rarely permanent - what would happen if this LL agreed to a pet but for whatever reason, you had to look for a different rental? It is VERY difficult to find a LL that will rent to you with a pet, so if you had to move, what would happen to the cat?

I only say this because I have experienced this myself and believe me, it is extremely difficult and stressful


----------



## Lara34

Lurcherlad said:


> But if your cat weeks/poops/vomits on their floors/carpets/walls - infests the house with fleas, etc. it is their problem.
> 
> Fish? Not sure there but perhaps a previous tenant had a 1000 gallon tank burst and flood the house or tenants have moved out and left the pets?
> 
> I rented with 3 cats - it just took a bit longer to find somewhere.
> 
> Can't you move to a property that does allow pets?


I'm afraid that's what I have to do. It's not easy to find appropiate housing in UK's most expensive area. I have a lovely flat now but yes, moving is the only option in this case. I've had 3 cats so far, 2 of them currently live in my parent's house in Germany and they never caused a damage high enough to warrant major action by landlords/my parents. As I said, in case they did cause damage, of course it would be my responsibility to fix it. The likelihood of them getting this damaged are very low but of course I'd pay for the repair of the damaged walls, carpets, floors. Why are you so adamant in defending landlords?


----------



## Lara34

Doyley said:


> My advice would be to please think about this very carefully - many landlords do not allow pets and renting is rarely permanent - what would happen if this LL agreed to a pet but for whatever reason, you had to look for a different rental? It is VERY difficult to find a LL that will rent to you with a pet, so if you had to move, what would happen to the cat?
> 
> I only say this because I have experienced this myself and believe me, it is extremely difficult and stressful


Yep, I know. And this is why I wanted to inform myself about legal ways to get a pet. I would never put a pet at risk like this. Don't worry.  I wish there were more people thinking like you!


----------



## Lara34

Thanks for the constructive and respectful responses everyone else.


----------



## Doyley

Lara34 said:


> Yep, I know. And this is why I wanted to inform myself about legal ways to get a pet. I would never put a pet at risk like this. Don't worry.  I wish there were more people thinking like you!


Many people who live in rented accommodation do so with pets, so it is possible to find landlords that will accept them. Also, peoples circumstances can change unexpectedly (as ours did) which if you already have the pet, there isn't really a lot you can do about it!

It is difficult though....so happy to see that you aren't going to get one "on the quiet"


----------



## kittih

Hi OP. I would try @urbantigers suggestion if you haven't already. Letting agents can have a blanket policy and won't deviate from it regardless of the landlords actual views.

I rented a house via an agency and was in the same situation as you wanting a cat. I was able to approach the landlord directly explain what I wanted (1 kitten) and offer a higher deposit as well as stating I would get professional carpet cleaners in at the end of my tenancy.

The landlord was quite happy with this though decided the extra deposit was unnecessary. I had already demonstrated I was looking after the house well so that helped.

I think there is a fundamental difference in renting in some parts of Europe (I don't know about Germany but I think the Netherlands is similar) where the tenant is responsible for decorating the house internally as they want and putting down flooring. In the UK the landlord is responsible for this and won't be able to get in new tenants if the decorating scheme is not up to scratch. In Holland the tenant just comes in, redecorates and replaces the flooring so the effects of animals is generally less of an issue.

A friend has owned cats in Holland that used to scratch the wall paper. When she moved out she just replaced the wall paper and the new tenants repainted the flat in their preferred colour scheme (her walls had been primary colours  )

A landlord that lives across from me has to keep decorating his property. One set of tenants had a dog that didn't do any serious damage but the wooden floors were scuffed and the paintwork was grubby. The following tenants had no pets but made such a mess that complete redecoration was required. This landlord allows pets and accepts he probably will need to clean up / redecorate after each tenant pet owner or not buy many landlords in the UK do not want to take a risk and hope for a clean and tidy tenant.

Ask your land lord directly. You might need to ask the agency for their details but don't mention it's to ask about pet keeping.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lara34 said:


> I'm afraid that's what I have to do. It's not easy to find appropiate housing in UK's most expensive area. I have a lovely flat now but yes, moving is the only option in this case. I've had 3 cats so far, 2 of them currently live in my parent's house in Germany and they never caused a damage high enough to warrant major action by landlords/my parents. As I said, in case they did cause damage, of course it would be my responsibility to fix it. The likelihood of them getting this damaged are very low but of course I'd pay for the repair of the damaged walls, carpets, floors. Why are you so adamant in defending landlords?


I feel that Landlords have a right to protect their investment in whatever way they feel necessary. Unfortunately not all tenants show responsibility when it comes to pet ownership and Landlords base their decisions on those owners.
I've had to wait 40 odd years to fulfil my dream of having a dog, now the time is right, I don't work and have lots of time to devote to my 2 dogs with no restrictions.


----------



## Mirandashell

I thought school was back now? Anyway that's me done with the baby sitting. Never can stand tantrums.


----------



## MilleD

I rent out a few properties and I currently allow the one guy to have a cat. 

But, I've had issues with dogs in the past where the owners have let them pee in the house, and a boxer dog that scratched the uPVC conservatory doors and windows so I'm afraid dogs are a no now.

I do inspections every 6 months and if there were pets there I didn't know about I'd find out pretty quick so it isn't worth risking it IMO.

And yes it's very legal for a landlord to state what they expect in their properties.


----------



## Lara34

SusieRainbow said:


> I feel that Landlords have a right to protect their investment in whatever way they feel necessary. Unfortunately not all tenants show responsibility when it comes to pet ownership and Landlords base their decisions on those owners.
> I've had to wait 40 odd years to fulfil my dream of having a dog, now the time is right, I don't work and have lots of time to devote to my 2 dogs with no restrictions.


Aww, that's lovely. I'm really happy for you and your dogs.


----------



## MilleD

Lara34 said:


> I'm afraid that's what I have to do. It's not easy to find appropiate housing in UK's most expensive area. I have a lovely flat now but yes, moving is the only option in this case. I've had 3 cats so far, 2 of them currently live in my parent's house in Germany and they never caused a damage high enough to warrant major action by landlords/my parents. As I said, in case they did cause damage, of course it would be my responsibility to fix it. The likelihood of them getting this damaged are very low but of *course I'd pay for the repair of the damaged walls, carpets, floors*. Why are you so adamant in defending landlords?


But would you? The Deposit Protection Scheme now makes it notoriously difficult to get the tenant on moving out to pay for anything.

It's one thing saying this, but if things go sour at the end of a tenancy, who knows what will happen?


----------



## Lara34

kittih said:


> Hi OP. I would try @urbantigers suggestion if you haven't already. Letting agents can have a blanket policy and won't deviate from it regardless of the landlords actual views.
> 
> I rented a house via an agency and was in the same situation as you wanting a cat. I was able to approach the landlord directly explain what I wanted (1 kitten) and offer a higher deposit as well as stating I would get professional carpet cleaners in at the end of my tenancy.
> 
> The landlord was quite happy with this though decided the extra deposit was unnecessary. I had already demonstrated I was looking after the house well so that helped.
> 
> I think there is a fundamental difference in renting in some parts of Europe (I don't know about Germany but I think the Netherlands is similar) where the tenant is responsible for decorating the house internally as they want and putting down flooring. In the UK the landlord is responsible for this and won't be able to get in new tenants if the decorating scheme is not up to scratch. In Holland the tenant just comes in, redecorates and replaces the flooring so the effects of animals is generally less of an issue.
> 
> A friend has owned cats in Holland that used to scratch the wall paper. When she moved out she just replaced the wall paper and the new tenants repainted the flat in their preferred colour scheme (her walls had been primary colours  )
> 
> A landlord that lives across from me has to keep decorating his property. One set of tenants had a dog that didn't do any serious damage but the wooden floors were scuffed and the paintwork was grubby. The following tenants had no pets but made such a mess that complete redecoration was required. This landlord allows pets and accepts he probably will need to clean up / redecorate after each tenant pet owner or not buy many landlords in the UK do not want to take a risk and hope for a clean and tidy tenant.
> 
> Ask your land lord directly. You might need to ask the agency for their details but don't mention it's to ask about pet keeping.


Thanks for the advice! This is certainly the way to go atm. Looks like the Netherlands and Germany are the same then.


----------



## Calvine

@Lara34: A young woman I know in the past six years has rented three places (two of which in west London) with her THREE cats (offered big-ish deposits directly to the landlords and not had a problem). Moved from first as LL was selling; found a second, moved from there as she wanted to be in Herts near friends; now in a third. All three were suitable, complete with enclosed back gardens and in two cases LL installed catflap for her. She has a couple of friends who would have fostered the cats had she been stuck and not found anywhere cat-friendly. In each case she cleaned the carpets on leaving and received her full deposit back. Good luck!



Mirandashell said:


> I thought school was back now? Anyway that's me done with the baby sitting.


Not sure what this is about . . .OP is renting so hardly likely to be at school? Comments like this are so unnecessary and contribute nothing to the thread at all..


----------



## Lara34

MilleD said:


> But would you? The Deposit Protection Scheme now makes it notoriously difficult to get the tenant on moving out to pay for anything.
> 
> It's one thing saying this, but if things go sour at the end of a tenancy, who knows what will happen?


I understand the worry, MilleD. I think anybody who gets a pet needs to be ready to take full responsibility for their fur babies. Lovely cat btw.


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> Not sure what this is about . . .OP is renting so hardly likely to be at school? Comments like this are so unnecessary and contribute nothing to the thread at all..




It was slightly aggressive considering how the thread was going. :confused:

Edit - where did the green text come from?


----------



## MilleD

Lara34 said:


> I understand the worry, MilleD. I think anybody who gets a pet needs to be ready to take full responsibility for their fur babies. Lovely cat btw.


The nicest tenant can turn into hellboy when it goes south unfortunately.

Thanks, he's a big fat lump in real life


----------



## Dr Pepper

Someone looking for loopholes in a lease are probably not the sort of tenants a landlord wants anyway. Why take on a lease knowing you wanted to bring your pets but they aren't allowed?

Anyway, it's perfectly possible to rent with pets. We needed to rent for a couple of years and take our two dogs and two cats. Yes it massively restricted our options, but hey, that's how it is.


----------



## Calvine

Dr Pepper said:


> Someone looking for loopholes in a lease are probably not the sort of tenants a landlord wants anyway. Why take on a lease knowing you wanted to bring your pets but they aren't allowed?
> 
> Anyway, it's perfectly possible to rent with pets. We needed to rent for a couple of years and take our two cogs and two cats. Yes it massively restricted our options, but hey, that's how it is.


Were the cogs a problem? I guess they wouldn't bark too much!


----------



## Mirandashell

@MilleD You seem to have made it a link to the OP.

It was more sarcasm than agression. And the OP liked it so I wouldn't worry. And I thought Calvine had me on ignore? Very odd. I would prefer it if I was still on her ignore list. Makes life easier for the both of us.

Anyway.... to get back on topic .... OP, landlords here can put in any clauses they like really. I once had a landlord tell me I wasn't allowed to put anything on the walls, such as pictures, as he didn't want anything spoiling his expensive paint. I didn't rent that flat.

So no, there is no legal recourse.


----------



## 1290423

All rental properties come with terms and conditions in the lease agreement. If your landlord has chosen to exclude pets,then that s his right. The only real solution is to seek alternative accommodation where pets are allowed.


----------



## 1290423

Mirandashell said:


> I thought school was back now? Anyway that's me done with the baby sitting. Never can stand tantrums.


Well you tend to be at the centre of many!


----------



## Calvine

Mirandashell said:


> And I thought Calvine had me on ignore?


I thought I'd give you and another the benefit of the doubt, but as you haven't changed one iota, I'll return to the status quo. You tend to bully people and I find it unpleasant.


----------



## LinznMilly

Deleted a couple of unnecessary and/or confrontational comments.


----------



## MilleD

Mirandashell said:


> @MilleD You seem to have made it a link to the OP.
> 
> It was more sarcasm than agression. And the OP liked it so I wouldn't worry. And I thought Calvine had me on ignore? Very odd. I would prefer it if I was still on her ignore list. Makes life easier for the both of us.
> 
> Anyway.... to get back on topic .... OP, landlords here can put in any clauses they like really. I once had a landlord tell me I was allowed to put anything on the walls, such as pictures, as he didn't want anything spoiling his expensive paint. I didn't rent that flat.
> 
> So no, there is no legal recourse.


I have no idea what your first sentence means. It didn't come across as sarcastic. In fact it seems to have disappeared?

I've told people they can't knock holes in the wall in the past. Even when they promise to make good, their level of workmanship is often below par.


----------



## Mirandashell

@Calvine Oh good. I'm glad you have decided that. Being from the Midlands I am genetically sarcastic and I've noticed before you have a problem recognising sarcasm. Much easier on both of us if we ignore each other, I think.


----------



## MilleD

MilleD said:


> I have no idea what your first sentence means. It didn't come across as sarcastic. In fact it seems to have disappeared?
> 
> I've told people they can't knock holes in the wall in the past. Even when they promise to make good, their level of workmanship is often below par.


Edit - ah I see you are explaining the green text. Yes that looks like what I've done somehow.

Jeez, I really don't have the hang of this forum business today...


----------



## Mirandashell

MilleD said:


> I have no idea what your first sentence means. It didn't come across as sarcastic.


Ah. Then my apologies. I should have used the sarcasm smiley.

ETA: Oh! You meant the explanation of the colour! LOL! I am now utterly


----------



## Doyley

Mirandashell said:


> I thought school was back now? Anyway that's me done with the baby sitting. Never can stand tantrums.


Seems a bit harsh  maybe not as friendly a place as I first thought)


----------



## MilleD

Mirandashell said:


> Ah. Then my apologies. I should have used the sarcasm smiley.


TBH, yes maybe. I'm also from the Midlands ish, but it didn't trigger my sarcasm radar.


----------



## MilleD

Doyley said:


> Seems a bit harsh  maybe not as friendly a place as I first thought)


Most people are


----------



## Mirandashell

MilleD said:


> TBH, yes maybe. I'm also from the Midlands ish, but it didn't trigger my sarcasm radar.


I will try and remember to use the smiley more often then.


----------



## Doyley

MilleD said:


> Most people are


So many posts were made inbetween that one and mine......I can see that now haha!!

Wow these things move fast when so many people are commenting *pushes glasses up and attempts to keep up*


----------



## Mirandashell

Doyley said:


> Seems a bit harsh  maybe not as friendly a place as I first thought)


It's alright, it was just me being sarky. I dislike spoilt people and that's how the OP came across. Especially in their reply.

Don't worry, I am often friendly. Just some people rub me up the wrong way. And as you can see from this thread, there's one person who I rub the wrong way. Which is why we have each other on our ignore lists.

BTW, the ignore list is a very useful feature. I recommend it. Makes life on PF more peaceful.


----------



## MilleD

Mirandashell said:


> It's alright, it was just me being sarky. I dislike spoilt people and that's how the OP came across. Especially in their reply.
> 
> Don't worry, I am often friendly. Just some people rub me up the wrong way. And as you can see from this thread, there's one person who I rub the wrong way. Which is why we have each other on our ignore lists.
> 
> BTW, the ignore list is a very useful feature. I recommend it. Makes life on PF more peaceful.


I thought you might have me on ignore but it seems not


----------



## 1290423

MilleD said:


> TBH, yes maybe. I'm also from the Midlands ish, but it didn't trigger my sarcasm radar.


Me too ,and sarcasm falls outta my mouth like garbage does outta some

So I am well practised at recognising it!

If that were sarcasm it was well disguised!


----------



## Mirandashell

MilleD said:


> I thought you might have me on ignore but it seems not


No, I have no reason to put you on ignore. It's mostly people who jump up and down on me a lot. Not worth the stress. I've always found you very reasonable when you tell me off!


----------



## MilleD

Mirandashell said:


> No, I have no reason to put you on ignore. It's mostly people who jump up and down on me a lot. Not worth the stress. I've always found you very reasonable when you tell me off!


 

I have no-one on my list as I'm afraid I might miss something interesting :Sorry


----------



## Mirandashell

You do get the choice to show the hidden posts if a thread is making no sense without them. I find it useful.


----------



## 1290423

Doyley said:


> Seems a bit harsh  maybe not as friendly a place as I first thought)


Just the odd nut luv, take it with a pinch of salt they'll get bored soon.
Welcome by the way


----------



## 1290423

LinznMilly said:


> Deleted a couple of unnecessary and/or confrontational comments.


We thought it a good idea to give you a bit of training , nothing serious just handbags at dawn


----------



## Dr Pepper

Calvine said:


> Were the cogs a problem? I guess they wouldn't bark too much!


Being a cross between a cockerel and dog cogs are very noisy (particularly in the morning) so we were lucky to find a rental that would allow them.


----------



## Doyley

DT said:


> Just the odd nut luv, take it with a pinch of salt they'll get bored soon.
> Welcome by the way


LOL thank you! I'm a northerner so I'm pretty thick skinned - just being a newbie and treading carefully


----------



## Calvine

Dr Pepper said:


> Being a cross between a cockerel and dog cogs are very noisy so we were lucky to find rental that would allow them.


Cockerels are very noisy; we have a couple at the stables!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Please, no more sniping or this too will be closed .
What is going on , is it the weather ?


----------



## 1290423

SusieRainbow said:


> Please, no more sniping or this too will be closed .
> What is going on , is it the weather ?


tis OK , qe are just dusting off our handbags


----------



## Dr Pepper

Calvine said:


> Cockerels are very noisy; we have a couple at the stables!


Aren't the just, why is it when you have chickens people keep asking you if you want a flipping cockerel? The only way on earth I'd get a cocker is if I had a peacock and the only way I could rid of it was to swap it for a cockerel.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lara34 said:


> I'm afraid that's what I have to do. It's not easy to find appropiate housing in UK's most expensive area. I have a lovely flat now but yes, moving is the only option in this case. I've had 3 cats so far, 2 of them currently live in my parent's house in Germany and they never caused a damage high enough to warrant major action by landlords/my parents. As I said, in case they did cause damage, of course it would be my responsibility to fix it. The likelihood of them getting this damaged are very low but of course I'd pay for the repair of the damaged walls, carpets, floors. Why are you so adamant in defending landlords?


Eh? I'm just explaining it is their right and it's their property.

I love animals, but I'd think long and hard about allowing tenants (who are strangers after all) to have animals in a property of mine.

In fact, I'd struggle to let humans live in any property I owned tbh.

OH and I had an idea when we retire to rent out our house, buy a motorhome and travel round Europe and UK for a year. I've changed my mind because of the horror stories about bad tenants!

I'd rather sell up and invest/save the money.

If you want total control of what goes on in a property you live in, you could buy it.

Simples!


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## Siskin

We've rented two properties out, one ours when we lived abroad for three years and the second my fathers. Despite having dogs myself I decided that I wouldn't allow tenants to have pets in my and my dads house because not all tenants are nice people who look after your home and clear up after themselves and their pets, I just didn't want to take the risk. Our house was our home and I spent the entire three years worrying about it and what kind of mess it could be in by the time we got back. Thankfully it was fine and didn't take much work to make it nice again, but it could have easily gone the other way and I heard plenty of horror stories.
When we retired we considered putting some of our money into property to rent out and to give us an income, but decided not to.
Our friends have done this and have had a lot of problems over the years from tenants doing runners and not paying rent, carpets and walls left in disgusting conditions and holes in doors. I'm at a loss to understand why some people seem to think this is a good way to behave and seem intent on destroying their surroundings then walking away without a care.
Some people seem pretty disgusting in their habits without adding pets into the mix.


----------



## Aahlly

I can totally appreciate the landlord's POV regarding pets. I manage two rental properties that belong to my brother and also own an apartment myself that I rent out and TBH, it's not worth the risk. I'm not saying you're not trustworthy OP, but some tenants just do not care what state they leave a property in and even with the deposit it's still a massive headache to have to replace carpets, furniture etc after some has left and they've left a mess behind. I just would not want to make the risk worse by opening any of the properties I deal with to tenants with animals. I have enough things to do. I'm sure that there are landlords out there who would be willing but it may just be a case of having to look a little harder to find them and appreciate it from the other side as to why it's so rare to find someone like this. A lot of time and money is invested in all the properties that I manage/own and I know it's the case for other landlords too so we need to minimise risk. It's sad because I couldn't be without my cats and dogs so I understand that, but I also couldn't be without an important part of my income which would be the case if I was unable to rent out a property for a while while I repaired damage.


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> In fact, I'd struggle to let humans live in any property I owned tbh.
> 
> OH and I had an idea when we retire to rent out our house, buy a motorhome and travel round Europe and UK for a year. I've changed my mind because of the horror stories about bad tenants!
> 
> I'd rather sell up and invest/save the money.
> 
> If you want total control of what goes on in a property you live in, you could buy it.
> 
> Simples!


I sometimes struggle to choose the human 

To be honest, considering the vast amount of rental property, and that you only hear the horror stories, the percentage of bad tenants are pretty low.

Good point about buying your own if you want control though


----------



## Lurcherlad

MilleD said:


> I sometimes struggle to choose the human
> 
> To be honest, considering the vast amount of rental property, and that you only hear the horror stories, the percentage of bad tenants are pretty low.
> 
> Good point about buying your own if you want control though


True - good tenants wouldn't make good telly! 

Tbh it could be a nice little earner. Equivalent properties rent for at least £1200 a month here!

I suppose if we were planning on selling after the year it would matter less if the place was not lovingly cared for by the tenant. Use some of the rental income to tidy it up before putting on the market, maybe?

I'd have to employ a gardener as part of the tenancy though cos coming back to an overgrown/wrecked garden would really upset me!


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> True - good tenants wouldn't make good telly!
> 
> Tbh it could be a nice little earner. Equivalent properties rent for at least £1200 a month here!
> 
> I suppose if we were planning on selling after the year it would matter less if the place was not lovingly cared for by the tenant. Use some of the rental income to tidy it up before putting on the market, maybe?
> 
> I'd have to employ a gardener as part of the tenancy though cos coming back to an overgrown/wrecked garden would really upset me!


I get where you are coming from.

One of my current tenants is an absolute gem. Yes, we've had a couple of hiccups with the rent when his mad ex girlfriend screwed him over, I even let him off a month's rent to help him get back on his feet. But he looks after the house as if it was his own, and to me, that's worth far more than a few hundred quid.

Our rental market around here isn't quite so rich! But the properties are cheaper to buy too


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

MilleD said:


> I sometimes struggle to choose the human
> 
> To be honest, considering the vast amount of rental property, and that you only hear the horror stories, the percentage of bad tenants are pretty low.
> 
> Good point about buying your own if you want control though


Which of course falls down where people cannot afford to buy (a major reason why many people are tenants and not homeowners in the first place).


----------



## MilleD

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Which of course falls down where people cannot afford to buy (a major reason why many people are tenants and not homeowners in the first place).


Obviously, but renters also need to understand there are certain concessions they must make when they don't own the property.


----------



## 1290423

MilleD said:


> I get where you are coming from.
> 
> One of my current tenants is an absolute gem. Yes, we've had a couple of hiccups with the rent when his mad ex girlfriend screwed him over, I even let him off a month's rent to help him get back on his feet. But he looks after the house as if it was his own, and to me, that's worth far more than a few hundred quid.
> 
> Our rental market around here isn't quite so rich! But the properties are cheaper to buy too


I always did better with single men then single women and couple. OK they didnt know how to use a hoover but there was never any damage or trouble.


----------



## MilleD

DT said:


> I always did better with single men then single women and couple. OK they didnt know how to use a hoover but there was never any damage or trouble.


This guy is cleaner and tidier than me. Mind you that's not saying much


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

MilleD said:


> Obviously, but renters also need to understand there are certain concessions they must make when they don't own the property.


Of course!


----------



## lugee

I live in an area where probably all landlords allow at least cats - because it is full of mice and rats. I'm pretty sure that the mice would do much more structural damage then a cat.
But on the other hand my brother works really hard and pays £1200 rent per month. No doubt its the landlords house, but it's supposedly their home - and I think his stress levels could benefit a lot from having a cat.
Mind you he is extremely clean, and also a highly sought after painter and decorator so all the houses he's been in have benefited from having him as a tenant.
I get that Landlords have to protect their property and obviously there are terrible tenants, though probably not that many. But people are in such hard circumstances and the reality is it's incredibly hard to own your own house, having a pet often contributes to the feeling of living a life and not just existing. Especially as depression continues to rise in the west.


----------



## Doyley

Siskin said:


> Our friends have done this and have had a lot of problems over the years from tenants doing runners and not paying rent, carpets and walls left in disgusting conditions and holes in doors. I'm at a loss to understand why some people seem to think this is a good way to behave and seem intent on destroying their surroundings then walking away without a care.
> Some people seem pretty disgusting in their habits without adding pets into the mix.


This is the kind of thing that really gets me wound up. We are renters and take really good care of our property (we have a dog and fish )

It amazes me that people have the absolute gall to move into someone else's property and treat it like some sort of dump that they can destroy at will  it's like loaning a CD from someone, scratching it to pieces and then simply handing it back.....why would anyone do that?!

In my mind, if someone else is trusting you with their property then you have the absolute responsibility of looking after it! Ok, whilst you are paying rent it is your home and peoples standards of cleanliness may vary vastly, but that is completely different to holes in doors and damage being done. People like this sadly give all renters a bad name 

EDITED: Reading my first line back, it sounded like I was disagreeing - I am in complete agreement with you!


----------



## MilleD

Doyley said:


> In my mind, if someone else is trusting you with their property then you have the absolute responsibility of looking after it! * Ok, whilst you are paying rent it is your home* and peoples standards of cleanliness may vary vastly, but that is completely different to holes in doors and damage being done. People like this sadly give all renters a bad name


Absolutely, and this is what gives you the right to 'quiet enjoyment' of the property .


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

My son rents the maisonette next to mine. The owner has had 3 lots of Tennants including Dan. The first were young men & they wrecked the place, toilet off the walls shower smashed, kitchen so disgusting I don't think it had been cleaned in the 4 years they were there, then, of course, they did a moonlight flit owing thousands. The second lot had a cat - nobody knew. When they moved out, it had peed so badly on 4 of the stairs, they had to be replaced, as did the carpet & the smell could have stripped wallpaper.
When Dan moved in, he was so relieved, he didn't go through a letting agent & reduced the rent - Steve (landlord) moved in 6 months after me & lived there 15 years, he has known Dan all his life. He is a cat lover & more than happy for Dan to have a couple - because he knows I would never allow anything untoward to happen. He would not allow any pets if it wasn't my son & I really don't blame him. Many landlords don't allow smokers either. Sadly, there are a shedload of irresponsible renters, pet owners, or otherwise. They give the good ones a bad name.


----------



## Lara34

Fannyfanackapan said:


> My son rents the maisonette next to mine. The owner has had 3 lots of Tennants including Dan. The first were young men & they wrecked the place, toilet off the walls shower smashed, kitchen so disgusting I don't think it had been cleaned in the 4 years they were there, then, of course, they did a moonlight flit owing thousands. The second lot had a cat - nobody knew. When they moved out, it had peed so badly on 4 of the stairs, they had to be replaced, as did the carpet & the smell could have stripped wallpaper.
> When Dan moved in, he was so relieved, he didn't go through a letting agent & reduced the rent - Steve (landlord) moved in 6 months after me & lived there 15 years, he has known Dan all his life. He is a cat lover & more than happy for Dan to have a couple - because he knows I would never allow anything untoward to happen. He would not allow any pets if it wasn't my son & I really don't blame him. Many landlords don't allow smokers either. Sadly, there are a shedload of irresponsible renters, pet owners, or otherwise. They give the good ones a bad name.


I totally understand your son's landlord's decision.Background checks are really necessary and contacting previous landlords for feedback.


----------

